# Toddy Mule/1745’s



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Put some 1745/s on my good ol’ Mule, dunno what toddy’d say bout it, but works just grand, don’t nobody tell him, he might be offended.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s classic. One to be proud of.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I bet she hums!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a few on my build bench...nothing quite like a Mule. I hope Toddy don't catch you tube shooting...or me either.

I like 1636 on a mmMini- Mule I make for looped tubes.

This one looks awesome, like a museum piece that wants to be handled.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thought Toddy perfected one of the simplest tube-attachments with the mule... Though double 1745 is a lot of elastic.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, Toddy made some great Mules for sure, here is one of mine with orange dub using a gypsy tie.










wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Thought Toddy perfected one of the simplest tube-attachments with the mule... Though double 1745 is a lot of elastic.


The Snare-Wrap....is that correct?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Paracord gypsy tabs


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice mule should work well with tubes


----------

